# transmission pan bolt Torque?



## jplomeo (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me what the torque spec's are for the transmission pan bolts(automatic) on a 2003 pathfinder ? Servicing the tranny soon and don't what to strip any bolts. Any tricks to changing out the filter screen?

Much Thanks

JP


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably around 5 - 8 nm (3 - 5 ftlbs).


----------



## jplomeo (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you Roboman!!!

JP


----------



## carman3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Have you done this yet? I'm thinking of doing the same thing to my 03. If so how many quarts of oil did it take? What type of fasteners hold the filter. 

When I did this to my Jeep Cherokee a few years back the filter was held by a torx screw. I found this out after I dropped the pan. I was lucky I had one on my tool box that was the correct size. I used to have two vehicles now only one and want to have the correct tools before proceding.


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

The service manual for the '03 says the torque on the tranny fluid plug should be 22 - 29 ft-lbs... identical to the oil pan plug.

Just tighten as much as you do when you change the oil and you'll be fine.

Edit: Whoops, read your post wrong. The pan bolts should just be hand-tightened with a socket on a screwdriver handle. The engine oil pan bolts are spec'ed at 6-7 ft-lbs of torque, the tranny pan should be similar.

Edit 2: When I changed my fluid and filter, the replacement gasket I got didn't fit the pan. The old one was in good condition, though, so I just cleaned it off and used it again. Don't be quick to throw yours out if this happens to you too.


----------



## jplomeo (Aug 15, 2008)

No Carman

I decided to hold off for now. Manual does not really call for it at only 50K, so I just changed out the AT fluid and see it that corrects the hard shifting. 

JP


----------



## JHMaricopa (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, I've got a major problem, a Buddy changed my; 02 Sentra's auto transmission; fluid, filter, pan gasket. As it ran well and I only wanted to do a service on it, as it ran well. The pan is leaking and I feel that He did not torque the pan bolts. WHAT IS THE AMOUNT OF POUNDS WHICH I SHOULD USE TO CORRECT THIS PROBLEM ! Thanks


----------



## JHMaricopa (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi again, HELP, I've got a 02 Sentra's auto trasmission pan leaking post a fluid, filter and gasket change. The Buddy of mine did not correctly torque the bolts. Would anyone know the amount of pounds, so I can correct it before it totally leaks out and I burn it up


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I pretty certain it's 72 inch pounds; some aftermarket gaskets might recommend 100-120 inch pounds. I would recommend using a genuine Nissan trans pan gasket. Also, Nissan recommends replacing all of the pan bolts as they have a sealant applied to them. These bolts can be purchased from Nissan; sometimes they are sold individually and sometimes they are sold in a bag under one part number. Re-using the bolts without sealant on them can also cause leaks. Nissan transmissions typically don't have the screen (aka "filter") serviced. If there's enough debris to clog the filter, then it doesn't need a service, it needs an overhaul. Also, be careful of what transmission fluid you use. If it came with Nissan-Matic Type "D" ATF, do NOT use Dexron III, as it's thicker viscosity can make the valves stick in the valve body. Stick with either Type "D" or a transmission fluid recommended for Dexron/Dexron II applications, which most synthetics do. Some good aftermarket options are Valvoline Maxlife ATF and Castrol Transmax J Multi-import ATF.


----------

